# pear-Mail



## michaelk (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi,

I am having trouble installing the pear-Mail port but get a recursive loop:


```
/usr/ports/mail/pear-Mail]# make install clean
===>  Installing for pear-Mail-1.2.0.b2
===>   pear-Mail-1.2.0.b2 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/PEAR.php - found
===>   pear-Mail-1.2.0.b2 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/Net/SMTP.php - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/pear/Net/SMTP.php in /usr/ports/net/pear-Net_SMTP
===>   pear-Net_SMTP-1.4.0 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/Net/Socket.php - found
===>   pear-Net_SMTP-1.4.0 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/Auth/SASL.php - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/pear/Auth/SASL.php in /usr/ports/security/pear-Auth_SASL
===>   pear-Auth_SASL-1.0.3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/Auth/Auth.php - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/pear/Auth/Auth.php in /usr/ports/security/pear-Auth
===>  Installing for pear-Auth-1.6.2
===>   pear-Auth-1.6.2 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/PEAR.php - found
===>   pear-Auth-1.6.2 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/Log/syslog.php - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/pear/Log/syslog.php in /usr/ports/sysutils/pear-Log
===>   pear-Log-1.11.6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/PEAR.php - found
===>   pear-Log-1.11.6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/DB.php - found
===>   pear-Log-1.11.6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/MDB2.php - found
===>   pear-Log-1.11.6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/Mail.php - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/pear/Mail.php in /usr/ports/mail/pear-Mail
===>  Installing for pear-Mail-1.2.0.b2
===>   pear-Mail-1.2.0.b2 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/PEAR.php - found
===>   pear-Mail-1.2.0.b2 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/Net/SMTP.php - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/pear/Net/SMTP.php in /usr/ports/net/pear-Net_SMTP
===>   pear-Net_SMTP-1.4.0 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/Net/Socket.php - found
===>   pear-Net_SMTP-1.4.0 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/Auth/SASL.php - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/pear/Auth/SASL.php in /usr/ports/security/pear-Auth_SASL
===>   pear-Auth_SASL-1.0.3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/Auth/Auth.php - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/pear/Auth/Auth.php in /usr/ports/security/pear-Auth
===>  Installing for pear-Auth-1.6.2
===>   pear-Auth-1.6.2 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/PEAR.php - found
===>   pear-Auth-1.6.2 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/Log/syslog.php - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/pear/Log/syslog.php in /usr/ports/sysutils/pear-Log
===>   pear-Log-1.11.6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/PEAR.php - found
===>   pear-Log-1.11.6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/DB.php - found
===>   pear-Log-1.11.6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/MDB2.php - found
===>   pear-Log-1.11.6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/pear/Mail.php - not found
```

Does anyone get the same recursive behaviour?
How would someone solve this, clearly some dependencies depend on each other which makes the installation impossible.

Looking forward to getting some hint how to solve this.

regards
Michael


----------



## gilinko (Feb 22, 2010)

It's a round robin of pear-Mail requires pear-SMTP that requires pear-Auth that reguires pear-Log that requires pear-Mail. If you have configured pear-Log to use Mail...

I usually "break" it by running _make config_ in *sysutils/pear-Log* and deselect the Mail option (that is off by default).

But to be honest, I no longer use ports to keep the pear modules up to date, but the pear binary where you won't get the round robin requirements. As these really aren't "requirements" but more in the line of "please also install these modules".


----------



## michaelk (Feb 23, 2010)

Gilinko.

That was a great resource of help! Thanks a lot for your kind input.
it installed perfectly. ;-)

regards
Michael


----------

